# Haunted House Music Co "Haunted House", "Night In a Graveyard", "Ride Of The Headless



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Halloweiner, you've done it again. I've gotten so much good sound from this forum, and a good share of it is from you. I'm becoming a sound download junkie.

Thanks again.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Oooo. That's not a good sign...lol. I did the same thing, and I've already filled one 500 GB External Hard Drive, and I'm working on my next. You're right it IS addicting just like most collecting is. That's why I like to offer what I have because I know what it can cost trying to find these OOP recordings.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey dave i want to give you a great big thank you also. I just love all the old and new halloween music, and i buy every new thing now that i can find. It is great that you share so much to all of us. I just recently got an original copy of the fright night soundtrack with all 28 tracks. I should have it soon.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. I'd love a copy of that Fright Night Soundtrack when you can. 

The music industry says how much money they lose because of free shares like I offer. My question is how do they figure that. Not when 95% of what I offer is OOP. So how is my buying an LP or CD off ebay going to help the original artist? It isn't. So what's the difference if I share that same LP for free. No difference. It isn't hurting ANY artists. Also, I can't tell you how many thousands of dollars I've spent on recordings in the last 5 years because of the influences of the music sharity blogs like Jason's Scar Stuff Blog. Even so probably 95% of all of that money didn't go to the original artists either. I'll get off my Soap Box now....lol.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I totally agree with you halloweiner. If the albums were still in print i would buy them. I buy every halloween album i can get my hands on. I feel that we are providing a great service, giving these different albums a chance to be enjoyed and loved again by people who would otherwise maybe never have the chance to hear them.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Awesome! Thanx for posting this.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're weclome repo_man


----------



## BlackScorpion (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks need these for next year


----------

